# WoW Geeks anyone?



## Kume (Nov 5, 2008)

Who here plays world of warcraft? What kind of character, what level, class, and server?

I am a 67 night elf warrior, play on Gilneas


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 5, 2008)

a female Draenei Priest lvl 70
a male Gnome Warlock lvl 70, both on Forscherliga (EU RP)

a female Undead Rogue lvl 61 on Tirion (EU)

a female Troll Shamane lvl 59 on Nozdormu (EU)

and lots of twinks, but those 4 I'm playing most

I got a lvl 70 mage and druid too, but after I got hacked they are atill naked, Blizzard never wanted to restore my equips...


----------



## faernol (Nov 5, 2008)

troll hunter lvl 62 on darkspear(EU)


----------



## Kume (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, since we are putting up all characters:

I HAD a 70 nelf warrior
70 troll priest (holy priests are pretty crazy)
63 troll shaman
19 night elf rogue (twinked beyond belief)
12 undead mage 
 All on Gilneas

All of these characters got lost when my dad turned off the account and mever turned it back on.....


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=28619
Scroll down and you'll see the other WoW gamers.


----------



## Asmiro (Nov 5, 2008)

Thrall-US
Mirosu, 70 mage(Gogo t6!!! /pray for bracers and boots tonight!)
Miros, 70 Paladin
Arcticstep, 30 rogue


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 5, 2008)

I used to play WoW, but I traded it in and got a discount on life. Good deal, really.


----------



## Fenikun (Nov 5, 2008)

Mal'Ganis US

Lv 70 Undead mage (Sunwell gear)
Lv 70 Undead rogue
Lv 70 Blood Elf Paladin

I'm a big wow geek  >.<


----------



## WhiteHowl (Nov 5, 2008)

WoW.

It's like second life, only without the first one.


----------



## Missy_da_dane (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh crap..here goes,

Uther-US

Mustangmissy 70 NE Hunter (BM)

Kkris 70 Hum Priest (Holy)

Merecedes 70 Hum Warlock (Afflic)

Dakotaa 70 NE Druid (Feral)

I have a few random alts too..


----------



## Kajet (Nov 6, 2008)

Kajet > 30 Orc Hunter Mug'thol

I started a couple days ago tho... >_>:


----------



## Takun (Nov 6, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Kajet > 30 Orc Hunter Mug'thol
> 
> I started a couple days ago tho... >_>:



Just be glad they've raised leveling so much.   I remember before Molten Core was out just grinding away in the 40s because I ran out of quests and there were barren patches like that.  >.<


----------



## Asmiro (Nov 6, 2008)

Fenikun said:


> Mal'Ganis US
> 
> Lv 70 Undead mage (Sunwell gear)
> Lv 70 Undead rogue
> ...



Yay, another sunwell geared mage!


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Nov 6, 2008)

All my characters are on Cenarion circle.

Teonass, 70 BE Ret Pally
Nikholas, 70 UD Frost Mage (used to be named Blazieth)
Tanalyne, 70 Tauren Feral Drood
Sharanka, 70 Orc Enhancement Shaman
Harmarth, 70 Human Rogue.
Orstrasz, 67 Orc Warrior.

...I spend way too much time on this game.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 6, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Just be glad they've raised leveling so much.   I remember before Molten Core was out just grinding away in the 40s because I ran out of quests and there were barren patches like that.  >.<



Well I stated > (less than) 30 cause I doubt I'll be lvl 16 for long...


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't give my toons creative names, but here goes.
Suramar:
Coyotl 70 Blood Elf rogue
Chillcoyotl 70 Tauren druid

Illidan:
Coyotl 67 Human rogue (Alliance sucks  )


----------



## Ataris (Nov 7, 2008)

I've my 70 Human Warlock on Ursin.

Nothing else worth mentioning...

Though I will say I've been clean for over 8 months. I fear WotLK will break me.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Nov 7, 2008)

Elan said:


> I've my 70 Human Warlock on Ursin.
> 
> Nothing else worth mentioning...
> 
> Though I will say I've been clean for over 8 months. I fear WotLK will break me.



rejoin ussss.....

</zombie>


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 7, 2008)

this is like the fifth wow thread

70 mage on dalaran


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (Nov 7, 2008)

Bladefist US

Toranirov - Level 40 Draenei Paladin
Tomozerue - Level 7~8 Gnome Mage


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 7, 2008)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> rejoin ussss.....
> 
> </zombie>


....Braaaaiiiiiiiiiinnssss...

I see not much are playing a warlock or a priest, or generally a healer


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 7, 2008)

Speaking as someone who had played both, not that many people are playing a warlock because they were nerfed in patch 3.0 while mages are getting Mirror's Edge...what in the hell is the point of playing one then? I have to wonder whether or not Blizzard's doing it intentionally so they'll encourage the warlocks and Shamans to reroll Death Knight. 

And speaking as a healer, not that many people are playing them because it does not suit their playstyle. Most people, who are in the multiplayer crowd like to get into the action and prove their penis is larger than the others' so thus they play DPS or tank crowds. I also had played a Druid in 2005 and I got bored because I was pigeon-holed into healing, especially since it's the only tree that WORKED. 


70 warlock on Andorhal named Demix for me. I still occasionally play my Druid on bloodscalp now that they're actually working AS intended. (FINALLY I no longer have to squabble with mages for gear!) 

I generally don't say anything at all about WoW because, as you can see in this thread, most people go "EEEEEEEW WoW Sucks!" and start saying "Eeeeeew you play WoW you have no liefs wtfs" and assume every stereotype to be 100% true and of course, blaming the game instead of blaming people who choose to play the game obsessively. I can go months without touching the game. (And I have for most of 2007) I can see plenty of people who're playing the game in medical school or who're also working 40-hour workweeks. Our guild leader worked at least 48-52 hours a week, and had five children, and had played far less when his wife had cervical cancer. Think he lost his grip on reality? (and yes I know he had children...they would sometimes log onto his account and you could hear them playing stuff like Yu-Gi-Oh! in the background on Vent)

/end butthurt.


----------



## Kume (Nov 7, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Speaking as someone who had played both, not that many people are playing a warlock because they were nerfed in patch 3.0 while mages are getting Mirror's Edge...what in the hell is the point of playing one then? I have to wonder whether or not Blizzard's doing it intentionally so they'll encourage the warlocks and Shamans to reroll Death Knight.
> 
> And speaking as a healer, not that many people are playing them because it does not suit their playstyle. Most people, who are in the multiplayer crowd like to get into the action and prove their penis is larger than the others' so thus they play DPS or tank crowds. I also had played a Druid in 2005 and I got bored because I was pigeon-holed into healing, especially since it's the only tree that WORKED.
> 
> ...


I havent played in almost 7 months. I wish I could play still, I would probably have sunwell gear by now!!!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 7, 2008)

lawl I made Zul'Aman this afternoon with my warlock, first time with him, and after 3.0... and it's ridiculous ._.

plus, the fucking Healerstaff -necklace AND the Hood dropped! I made 473829 times ZA with my priest to get those, and now they're dropping when I'm with my warlock ;_;
well at least I got the shoulders and staff for my warlock...


----------



## Mc_Jack (Nov 11, 2008)

Me? My main Is A pve Lv 70 Rogue, horde. ^^ got a lv 64 pally and some ally alts, Do Black Temple Only Up to Illidary Council Atm were Not raiding much anymore Since WOTLK is a day away  http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Nagrand&n=Anúbìs


----------



## Gryffinswing (Nov 19, 2008)

71 Human Warlock - Nerflock
64 Dwarf Death Knight - Superspook
60 Night Elf Rogue - Gryffins
23 Human Priest. - Jeebusheals
I play on Kel'Thuzad.  Makes me sad to see some people that were on servers that I used to have characters on. D:


----------



## phantomteddybear (Nov 23, 2008)

I play on Azjol-Nerub. Used to play on Hellscream, but not anymore.

Corbette - 37 Blood-Elf Paladin (no guild)
Sadarian - 7 Human Rogue (no guild)
Igotfrosty - 4 Orc Hunter (no guild)


----------



## runner (Nov 23, 2008)

Sirch Level 70 NE hunter  on hellscream ( no guild)


NOOO why did your switch servers


----------



## iceprincess7d (Nov 23, 2008)

I play on free servers only now because of College money 

lvl 70 Tauren druid 
lvl 70 Draenei hunter 
lvl 33 Nelf hunter
lvl 20 Belf hunter 
lvl 67 Nelf druid


----------



## phantomteddybear (Nov 23, 2008)

runner said:


> Sirch Level 70 NE hunter  on hellscream ( no guild)
> 
> 
> NOOO why did your switch servers




I got hacked a buncha times back when I played before(right after BC came out) and had to delete all my best toons. When I came back last month after not playing for almost a year and a half, I only had one toon left on Hellscream and it was only a ten, so I bumped it off when Hellscream became locked from the release of wrath. Azjol-nerub was always my backup server, but I never got hacked there, so it became my main when i started back up, because it had my only existing toon that was over 15.


----------



## runner (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow. now im scared, i havet played in almost a year and i thing i might have been hacked by now


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Nov 23, 2008)

I play WoW but I dunno if I want to point out on which server I play


----------



## phantomteddybear (Nov 24, 2008)

Mel-the-Hybrid said:


> I play WoW but I dunno if I want to point out on which server I play


Why not?


----------



## Drfrontflip (Nov 24, 2008)

lvl 72 mage(arcane) class: horde(troll)  copperman
lvl 59 DK Class:  horde(undead) Drfrontflip
lvl51 rogue Class: horde(bloodelf) matted

 server: Talnivarr , if someone plays on same server add me and we can play sometime


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm still fooling around, trying to find a class that suits me. I play on Ravencrest, though, and that's not likely to change ever.


----------



## sbtanker (Nov 25, 2008)

Greeko, 70 druid, Shattered Hand
Mythidas, 52 Shaman, Sargeras


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 25, 2008)

I just purchased WoW Battle Chest and WoW: Wrath of the Lich King and I plan to start playing either on November 27 or 28.

I was looking at what race and class my WoW character will be, and I have decided that my character will be a Tauren shaman.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 25, 2008)

I go on a spurt playing and then...stop....and then start. That said, I've got a level 40 Balance Tauren Druid on Bloodhoof. That is it...I have no desire to devote too much time to the game.

Oh yeah...the Druid's name is Rhinemaiden. I got the name from Xenosaga.


----------



## LycanArisun (Nov 26, 2008)

76 undead warrior - bonechewer
70 bloodelf pally - bonechewer
70 bloodelf rogue - bonechewer
70 nightelf hunter -ner'zhul

lulz


----------



## Lazerus101 (Nov 27, 2008)

72 Undead Shadow Priest: Stormrage EU
61 Orc Death Knight: Stormrage EU
61 Gnome Death Knight: Quel'Thelas EU
57 Draenai Paladin: Quel'Thelas Eu

+ a shed load of mule alts


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 29, 2008)

Azuremyst-US

Akkazalub Draenei Priest(shadow) -80
Mcup Gnome Mage(Frosty)- 70
Sasaki Human Warrior(fury)-68
Bodil Night Elf Death Knight(frost)-58

Twisting Nether-US

Bulazakka Troll Warrior(fury)- 70
Americus Blood Elf Paladin(holy)- 70
Aunjela Blood Elf Rogue(combat)- 70
Moostrosity Tauren Death Knight(frost)-60

Feel free to add me to your friends list or whisper and such for group quests.   Always fun to meet other furries on WoW.


----------



## BaletheRed (Nov 29, 2008)

I haven't played in a few months. I have a 70 Night Elf hunter on the Archimonde server. I might be coming back to play with a friend different server but horde. I also might play with my cousin. But my friend is offering to buy my account because he got banned like a day after he hit 80.


----------



## tannith (Nov 29, 2008)

anub'arak -- lvl 60 NE hunter --Anthyl
                  lvl 56 tauren DK -- Tainix
Baelgun --- Lvl 19 undead rogue -- Cynax
           --- lvl 13 undead priest -- Seric

Skywall --- Lvl 8 Gnome warrior Fendall 

if anyone is playing on these servers feel free to add me and give me a shout.. i havent been on too much lately but im around !


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Lvl 74 Feral Druid on Echo Isles named Beriothien

Level 64 Dreanei mage on Alleria named Selaranaryn (interesting story behind this name, actually)
Level 56 DK on Alleria too (Don't play him much)

Got another alt but he's only lvl 27


----------



## Hexadecimal (Dec 1, 2008)

Level 70 Hunter (Lanced) on Cenarion Circle
and my level 75 (as of this post) death knight, Serinyn (also on Cenarion Circle)


----------



## Kyellan (Dec 1, 2008)

I've got a level 70 Gnome Warrior on the Zul'jin server, His name is Lopeppert.


----------



## wolf_fur (Dec 4, 2008)

im a lvl 7(just started)on Argent dawn... the names Bicc(dont ask)
add me if your on that server


----------



## Pandaf (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm still trying to find the right class for me, and realm, I'm thinking of making a forsaken Warlock or Mage, if anyone would help me out, just tell me when you play, and what realm.

I did have a 34 Night Elf Hunter, but I deleted instead of my warrior T_T, I lost interest for like 3 weeks ><


----------



## Jelly (Feb 15, 2009)

Level 28 Troll Hunter on Silver Hand (a mighty shitty server)

I'm still new to this whole thing.
What does "aggro" and "toon" mean?

It's a pretty good game, but it really has some shitty moments. I've jumped down a small bump and seen my lion jitter and reappear 4 miles away dragging literally billions of enemies with him. The pet pathing, in general, is kind of shitty.

Also, why is it that you can't fight alliance members if they're the same level as you? I came across one killing orcs and all I could do was stand there and emote (don't worry, I brushed up against them and farted about forty times) - it kind of breaks the immersion.

ALSO, WHY THE FUCK ARE THE TROLL WOMEN JUST HUMAN WOMEN THAT HAD THEIR FACES RUN OVER WITH A TRUCK. JESUS, THATS IRRITATING. COULDNT THEY, I DONT KNOW, LOOK LIKE TROLLS??????

This game needs more Trolls.

...and I'm level 28, at what time should I expect massive amounts of grind to destroy my colon?

Thanks.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 15, 2009)

I used to play WoW had a Level 48 or 50 on Aggramar but then I quit because the game just felt more like a chore at the higher levels then it did a game


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 15, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Level 28 Troll Hunter on Silver Hand (a mighty shitty server)
> 
> I'm still new to this whole thing.
> What does "aggro" and "toon" mean?
> ...



aggro means your threat on an enemy
toon is a character I suppose

well, no, they made levling so easy, you don't have to fear grinding fests

updating my list:
KendrÃ  - lvl 73 Draenei Holy Priest
Kamillafox - lvl 73 Human Blood Death Knight
Thinn - lvl 70 Gnome Affliction Warlock
all on Forscherliga RP-EU

Moonseeker - lvl 74 Nightelf Restoration Druid
Julien - lvl 70 Human Fire Mage
both on Kargath EU

and I got alot of Horde toons, most are low, but these I'm playing often:

Madamefoster - lvl 61 Undead Rogue
Timpani - lvl 58 Troll Shaman
Madamefoster - lvl 59 Troll Death Knight
both are female ofc, Trolls are teh sex D:


----------



## FelixAlexander (Feb 15, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> What does "aggro" and "toon" mean?


This may not be accurate because I'm taking my knowledge from the German WoW servers here, but afaik "aggro" basically means how likely it is that a monster, if it's being attacked by multiple people, is going to attack you instead of the other people; the player generating the most "aggro" will get attacked (this should be the Warrior, or any other class with lots of life & def).
"Toon" is just a player's character, I think.


			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Also, why is it that you can't fight alliance members if they're the same level as you? I came across one killing orcs and all I could do was stand there and emote (don't worry, I brushed up against them and farted about forty times) - it kind of breaks the immersion.


You can only fight Allience players if they have PvP activated, unless you're playing on a PvP server. The Orcs the guy was killing were probably just regular mobs, and not actual Horde NPCs, so his PvP flag wasn't activated. (Unless Blizz changed the PvP stuff, haven't played in ages.)

Anyway, I used to play WoW and had a lvl 60 Troll Warrior on Rexxar-EU, lvl 61 female Dwarven Warrior on Darnassus-EU and a lvl 63 female Tauren Druid on Thrall-EU, and also a whole lot of random low-level characters (at least one of every class (and at least one female character of every race)). Haven't played in, like, a year, though. But I may start again, some time.


----------



## Rayne (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a hilariously equipped Tauren druid on Lightninghoof



FelixAlexander said:


> This may not be accurate because I'm taking my knowledge from the German WoW servers here, but afaik "aggro" basically means how likely it is that a monster, if it's being attacked by multiple people, is going to attack you instead of the other people; the player generating the most "aggro" will get attacked (this should be the Warrior, or any other class with lots of life & def).



That's actually threat, but aggro and threat are closely linked anyways. Aggro being the concept and threat being the actual numeric value. :3



jellyhurwit said:


> ...and I'm level 28, at what time should I expect massive amounts of grind to destroy my colon?



There's no real grinding in WoW anymore. Closest you'd get would be in the 68-80 stretch, but that's only because it feels like it takes fooooreeeeeever.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 15, 2009)

EVE is so much better >.>


----------



## Teracat (Feb 16, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> EVE is so much better >.>



As a man who once enjoyed a wonderful, free MMO with his friends before they were all lost to the horrible tragedy we call World of Warcraft...I feel your pain.


----------



## artenis (Feb 16, 2009)

80 Tauren Druid on Kalecgos!

I've raided pretty much everything except for Sarth +3 Drakes

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Kalecgos&n=Pandavas
That's the armory of my character if you guys wanna check me out ahaha.


----------



## Lgnoto (Mar 1, 2009)

Lets see what we have here.
  A 72 and a 73 Tauren Druids on Trollbane (yes I have 2 druids on the same realm. Welcome to my logic.) As well as a 53 Tauren Shammy
  A 70 Tauren hunter as well as many alts on Sargeras (all of which are looking for a guild.)
  A 22 Tauren Hunter and 35 Tauren Druid on Bleeding Hallow (looking for a guild as well)
  And a new druid on Azjol-Nerub (mainly just fallowing a friend that left TB)

As you can guess, I love to play Tauren, They are just so sexy.


----------



## Aquin (Mar 1, 2009)

I have played WoW, never saw how people became so addicted to it. Got to level 30 or so, got bored, then quit. Played both Alliance and Horde sides, i wasn't impressed. Way to depressive for my taste. 'sides only thing to do at high level is dance on top of Origgrimar bank. Or how ever the hell you spell that town, can't remember.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Mar 2, 2009)

Currently a level 80 Tauren Warrior, just reached raid level defense rating uncritable (540) about an hour ago. I'm a tank, obv.


----------

